# Went Fishing Today



## B. Rodgers

I cought 6 Blue Gill and 2 Bass, Not Sure Wether The Bass Are Large Or Small Mouth (Not Much Of A Pro). But Here Are So Pics...I Threw Them In My 90 Gallon Cuz It Was Just Sitting There Empty LoL


----------



## lemmywinks

you have 2 largemouth bass, 4 bluegill, and 1 green sunfish.

native fish can be pretty cool. good luck


----------



## benJii

lemmywinks said:


> you have 2 largemouth bass, 4 bluegill, and 1 green sunfish.
> 
> native fish can be pretty cool. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160976[/snapback]​


if you look, there are *6* other fish in there


----------



## MR.FREEZ

gimmie a nice clear profile shot of the best lookin blue gill


----------



## Blue

I'm not 100% convinced on the bass. I think one is a smally (not the one in the closeup it's a large for sure!). I can't make out the mouth line but the colour seems more small mouthed, but you can tell if the mouth comes farther back than the middle of the eye (it's a largemouth).

Nice fish, you should try catching some pumpkinseeds too, those things are colourful!


----------



## lemmywinks

Tibs said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have 2 largemouth bass, 4 bluegill, and 1 green sunfish.
> 
> native fish can be pretty cool. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160976[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> if you look, there are *6* other fish in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160987[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

alrighty then, you have 5 bluegill and a green sunfish


----------



## lemmywinks

Blue said:


> I'm not 100% convinced on the bass. I think one is a smally (not the one in the closeup it's a large for sure!). I can't make out the mouth line but the colour seems more small mouthed, but you can tell if the mouth comes farther back than the middle of the eye (it's a largemouth).
> 
> Nice fish, you should try catching some pumpkinseeds too, those things are colourful!
> [snapback]1160999[/snapback]​


The colors are off for a smallmouth. both are largemouths.


----------



## B. Rodgers

yeah, 5 of the bluegill all look alike. the 1 looks like a green terror!


----------



## ineedabox

Cool lookin native tank


----------



## NIKE

nice catches







whats your tank temp at?


----------



## mauls

lemmywinks said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% convinced on the bass. I think one is a smally (not the one in the closeup it's a large for sure!). I can't make out the mouth line but the colour seems more small mouthed, but you can tell if the mouth comes farther back than the middle of the eye (it's a largemouth).
> 
> Nice fish, you should try catching some pumpkinseeds too, those things are colourful!
> [snapback]1160999[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are off for a smallmouth. both are largemouths.
> [snapback]1161004[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

agreed with lemmywinks, they are largemouth bass! i have one in my tank


----------



## B. Rodgers

they are just awaiting p' feeding....mwuhahahah!


----------



## rbp 4 135




----------



## lemmywinks

B. Rodgers said:


> they are just awaiting p' feeding....mwuhahahah!
> [snapback]1161163[/snapback]​


You gonna make a video like the other tools on this site?


----------



## B. Rodgers

but of course!


----------



## acestro

Great, well at least give them a fair chance. Introduce the piranha to their tank.

Kinda sad, I thought someone was gaining appreciation for their native fish for a second there.


----------



## B. Rodgers

acestro said:


> Great, well at least give them a fair chance. Introduce the piranha to their tank.
> 
> Kinda sad, I thought someone was gaining appreciation for their native fish for a second there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1162232[/snapback]​


Pfffftttt...put my 13 P's in a 90 gallon tank, Are you Serious?


----------



## lemmywinks

B. Rodgers said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, well at least give them a fair chance. Introduce the piranha to their tank.
> 
> Kinda sad, I thought someone was gaining appreciation for their native fish for a second there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1162232[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffftttt...put my 13 P's in a 90 gallon tank, Are you Serious?
> [snapback]1162313[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly.... a certain member on this site asked me if he could keep all 13 of his in a 75g only about a week ago


----------



## B. Rodgers

LoL...bastard! Shhhh!


----------



## acestro

So I'm guessing the fair fight idea isn't happening. Oh well.







waste of perfectly healthy natives....


----------



## B. Rodgers

acestro said:


> So I'm guessing the fair fight idea isn't happening. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waste of perfectly healthy natives....
> [snapback]1162705[/snapback]​


you want them? what's your address, I'll mail them to you!


----------



## Judazzz

B. Rodgers said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing the fair fight idea isn't happening. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waste of perfectly healthy natives....
> [snapback]1162705[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> you want them? what's your address, I'll mail them to you!
> [snapback]1162791[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How about releasing back where you dragged them out of the water... Or did they have a sign around their necks saying "We're born to be fed to someone's pets"?








What a waste - if you want to feed live animals, why not pay for them instead of raping your native fauna?


----------



## TormenT

dude. his fish, he can do w/e he wants with them. oh yeah, u better make a video!


----------



## Judazzz

TormenT said:


> dude. his fish, he can do w/e he wants with them.[snapback]1162888[/snapback]​


So if I capture something from the wild it's mine, and I can do with it what I want?









Yes, everyone should do what he thinks is best, but why plunder your own native resources when there are 100's of alternatives?


----------



## NIKE

Judazzz said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing the fair fight idea isn't happening. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waste of perfectly healthy natives....
> [snapback]1162705[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> you want them? what's your address, I'll mail them to you!
> [snapback]1162791[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about releasing back where you dragged them out of the water... Or did they have a sign around their necks saying "We're born to be fed to someone's pets"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste - if you want to feed live animals, why not pay for them instead of raping your native fauna?
> [snapback]1162870[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

so true, everybody practices catch and release







if your gonna feed them you should kill them first and feed the meat IMO but now that you have added them to your aquarium where you use chemicals etc. I wouldn't bring them back to your native waters and risk transporting any diseases parasites and possibly a fine etc. but your fish your problem. but in the future i wouldn't recomend taking the time to photograph nice pictures and show them to hobbists and then slap in how your gonna have the raped to death by your shoal of p's


----------



## B. Rodgers

Why waste $$$ at the store to buy fish that could have ick or some other crap. I'm a little spent for $$, so I go fishing for food. I'm sorry some people have a problem with feeding live fish to piranhas...apparently bass and bluegill are better than goldfish...who knew?


----------



## Judazzz

B. Rodgers said:


> Why waste $$$ at the store to buy fish that could have ick or some other crap. I'm a little spent for $$, so I go fishing for food. I'm sorry some people have a problem with feeding live fish to piranhas...apparently bass and bluegill are better than goldfish...who knew?
> [snapback]1163030[/snapback]​


If you actually read, and then actually understood what I said, you'd see that I say nothing in regard to feeding live animals (that is up to everyone individually to decide) - so next time please have a look at those small characters on the screen: they signal someone's trying to communicate with you, trying to get something across...









now if you'd read and understood what was said, you'd have seen that all I was talking about was your plundering of the native wild live, just to save a few bucks, and how I think that is a bad thing.

And btw: if feeding fish from the wild, something as easy to cure as ich should be the least of your concerns. God knows what you introduce to your tank when feeding native fish (and what may be harmless to native fish may be deadly to tropical fish...)


----------



## B. Rodgers




----------



## Judazzz

Why the long face?
I cannot tell you what to do and what not to do (that's up to you), but I can voice my opinions, I can tell you that I don't agree with such practices in general, right? You don't have to listen to me, though: decide for yourself


----------



## B. Rodgers

I'm just saying. If I can save a few bucks by going fishing for food instead of going to the store, then that would be good. I just wanted to take some pics with my new camera and make a dumb thread about them to see what they were. I have been feeding bluegill and catfish to my P's from lakes for over a year now. I don't worry about terminating the whole existance of my native fish by pulling a few of them every couple of months for food purposes. I guess I just look at it like some people feed their P's frozen food, and some feed them goldfish, and some feed them mice or rats. Nothing live is Humane, but we do it anyway for a thrill I guess. I think that's what we got into P's in the first place. I don't want to offend anyone or make anyone sad. I guess I just feel picked on for some reason and I apoligize for sending the wrong message to you guys.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

MR.FREEZ said:


> gimmie a nice clear profile shot of the best lookin blue gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160988[/snapback]​


----------



## TormenT

Judazzz said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude. his fish, he can do w/e he wants with them.[snapback]1162888[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So if I capture something from the wild it's mine, and I can do with it what I want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone should do what he thinks is best, but why plunder your own native resources when there are 100's of alternatives?
> [snapback]1162893[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So your saying if i catch a frog or something from a pond and keep it in a 20g long for acouple weeks, its not really mine? no offense but where do you think the fish that you buy at the stores come from? and if they come from breeders where do you think that the breeders fish come from, basically every fish, buy or catch, is not yours then. well, then you sir, should go to where ever your fish come from and let them go. He caught these fish and unless they are endangered or illegal to his state, he can do what he wants with them, including feeding them to his other pets. Im not saying he is completely right, seeing as i myself would have released them, but you have no right to say what he is doing is wrong. its all a matter of opinion.


----------



## joefish219

lemmywinks said:


> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​





Tibs said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one bit cool. I look down on hobbiests that do unnecessary sh*t like this and then to top it off they tape it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1157472[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish
> [snapback]1157481[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yep, its so stupid, people like that shouldnt be aloud to own fish
[snapback]1157481[/snapback]​[/quote]



lemmywinks said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just awaiting p' feeding....mwuhahahah!
> [snapback]1161163[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna make a video like the other tools on this site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1161811[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

lemmywinks, i think you are a tool. go eat candy or something cheer up.


----------



## lemmywinks

hahaha :laugh:

1) learn how to quote people, and
2) if all you have to contribute to this thread is to call me a tool and tell me to eat some candy(???) please do us a favor and dont post at all


----------



## joefish219

hahahhahahhah sure i won;t post any more

whooops i did it again.

i also said to cheer up

try some M&M they cheer me up all day


----------



## golfer931

i would say to keep the bass for a while. i kept a couple small largemouths in my tank while i was cycling it and watching them take down feeders was awesome. the 2 of them together couls take down about 4 dozen at a time... crazy sight.


----------



## B. Rodgers

I might just keep the bass..who knows, I'm starting to like them! I was thinking about taking one of my p's to the lake and throwing it in to selttle the score so that the bluegill and bass could tate him up...j/k


----------



## NIKE

read please


----------



## B. Rodgers

I said "j/k"


----------



## MR.FREEZ

MR.FREEZ said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie a nice clear profile shot of the best lookin blue gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160988[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163289[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## B. Rodgers

my batteries are dea in my digital camera Freeze!!! Gosh! lol....I'll get one asap sorry!


----------



## acestro

MR.FREEZ said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie a nice clear profile shot of the best lookin blue gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160988[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163289[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163591[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## acestro

B. Rodgers said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing the fair fight idea isn't happening. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waste of perfectly healthy natives....
> [snapback]1162705[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> you want them? what's your address, I'll mail them to you!
> [snapback]1162791[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I dont get it. Just thought it would be cool to respect the fish that live where you live as opposed to putting them at a disadvantage against South American fish in a glass box.

And the parasite thing is real. It took a while but native shiners created a heavy load of nematodes in my cudas (see pics in my thread). Frozen silversides are the way to go now for me.

I prefer to keep talk of the piranha feeding vids OFF of this side of the site. Most members who enjoy this side dont want to hear about that crap. Just so you guys know.


----------



## B. Rodgers




----------



## MR.FREEZ

B. Rodgers said:


> my batteries are dea in my digital camera Freeze!!! Gosh! lol....I'll get one asap sorry!
> [snapback]1164316[/snapback]​


























that quotin myself a few times was kinda funny


----------



## acestro

B. Rodgers said:


> [snapback]1164463[/snapback]​


----------



## B. Rodgers




----------



## hrdbyte

I love going fishing atleast once a week...


----------



## hrdbyte

I love going fishing atleast once a week...


----------



## B. Rodgers

what the...


----------



## thornton_851

how big of a tank woulda full size bass need? also how fast would it grow? im thinking about gettin one out if my lake. it would only be about 3"


----------



## CichlidAddict

thornton_851 said:


> how big of a tank woulda full size bass need? also how fast would it grow? im thinking about gettin one out if my lake. it would only be about 3"
> [snapback]1164983[/snapback]​


I would say at minimum a 125g wide. Bass eat a ton and grow very fast.


----------



## Judazzz

TormenT said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude. his fish, he can do w/e he wants with them.[snapback]1162888[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So if I capture something from the wild it's mine, and I can do with it what I want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone should do what he thinks is best, but why plunder your own native resources when there are 100's of alternatives?
> [snapback]1162893[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your saying if i catch a frog or something from a pond and keep it in a 20g long for acouple weeks, its not really mine? no offense but where do you think the fish that you buy at the stores come from? and if they come from breeders where do you think that the breeders fish come from, basically every fish, buy or catch, is not yours then. well, then you sir, should go to where ever your fish come from and let them go. He caught these fish and unless they are endangered or illegal to his state, he can do what he wants with them, including feeding them to his other pets. Im not saying he is completely right, seeing as i myself would have released them, but you have no right to say what he is doing is wrong. its all a matter of opinion.
> [snapback]1163317[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You obviously choose to overlook my remarks that I'm not telling him he's wrong, but that I just disagreed (it's so tiring...







)

Taking native fish/animals from the wild is not comparable to buying wild-caught fish: the majority of "wild-caught" fish are farm-/pond bred, and in theory the trade in wild fish should not have an impact on the wildlife stocks, as it is closely regulated (export quota etc.) I'm not saying it's fool-proof, nor that is does not potential have a negative impact on nature, as where there is money to make, people will ignore the rules, but it's an attempt to keep things in check.
Now what if hordes of people decided to reel in every fish in their local ponds and streams - no regulation of overseeing at all? Pics/threads like these may actually bring people to ideas... I believe if you take native animals from the wild they don't belong to you: nature doesn't belong to us, we're part of it: too bad mankind is the bad seed, but still we're part of it. And if we mess up our past/origins (ie. nature), we will mess up our future as well.


----------



## CichlidAddict

> Now what if hordes of people decided to reel in every fish in their local ponds and streams - no regulation of overseeing at all?


Lets be realistic - how many people out there own pirahnas and regularly catch native fish as food?

Do you realize how many small sunnies/bass are in each lake? Hundreds of thousands. A single northern pike probably eats more sunnies/bass in a year than all the pirahna hobbiests in the state he's in!

A single pirahna owner keeping a few natives for food is like picking a blade of grass from a meadow. Renewable and not even noticable.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Judazzz

CichlidAddict said:


> Now what if hordes of people decided to reel in every fish in their local ponds and streams - no regulation of overseeing at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be realistic - how many people out there own pirahnas and regularly catch native fish as food?[snapback]1165140[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Piranha's aren't the only piscivorous animals kept as pets








And what if people keep them for the sake of keeping them? (in the end, even though they're local, the fish in those pictures are beautiful in their own right).
And catching fish certainly doesn't pose the only (potential) pressure on local lifestocks.

The impact may be limited, like you said, and I agree it won't wipe out local stocks that quickly, but it's also a moral issue (I think the local nature/wild life should be respected: catching it to serve as food isn't what I'd call respect) - but then, moral issues by definition are a can of worms


----------



## rbp 4 135

i like to fish also, hrdbyte tried to post a pic of his boat, so ill post one of mine. 







here is a link

paul mann custom boats


----------



## acestro

> The impact may be limited, like you said, and I agree it won't wipe out local stocks that quickly, but it's also a moral issue (I think the local nature/wild life should be respected: catching it to serve as food isn't what I'd call respect) - but then, moral issues by definition are a can of worms












Just a matter of respect. Bluegill would be awfully hard to drive to extinction. They're actually an exotic species in some places







It's a weird way to think, but if you lived anywhere that had invasive species, I'd say "catch em all" and feed them (humanely) to whatever preds you have (that naturally eat fish).


----------



## B. Rodgers

How about this...


----------



## acestro

This might be better


----------



## MR.FREEZ

B. Rodgers said:


> How about this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1165518[/snapback]​


not till i get some pictures


----------



## B. Rodgers

well, the 2 bass jumped outta the tank and died, 3 of them are in the belly of my p's and now my p's are all gone, and I have 2 bluegill and 1 sunfish left...you want pics of those 3?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

MR.FREEZ said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie a nice clear profile shot of the best lookin blue gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1160988[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1163289[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









just a nice clear profile shot of the blue gill for now

and the sunfish what the hell, that way i have it for a later

profile


----------



## B. Rodgers

k, i have to wait for the timer to kick the lights on...


----------



## B. Rodgers

OK...Got Some Pics...I Hope You're Happy!

The Tank Above Is A 75 Gallon With My 4-5" Manny

The Tank Below Is A 30 Breeder Planted Tank With 2 Bluegill And 1 Sunfish

I Built that Stand Myself =)


----------



## MR.FREEZ

nice shots there


----------



## B. Rodgers

Happy now Freeze?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

B. Rodgers said:


> Happy now Freeze?
> [snapback]1168008[/snapback]​


satisfied, thankyou


----------



## B. Rodgers

Good!


----------



## acestro

B. Rodgers said:


> well, the 2 bass jumped outta the tank and died, 3 of them are in the belly of my p's and now my p's are all gone, and I have 2 bluegill and 1 sunfish left...you want pics of those 3?
> [snapback]1167042[/snapback]​


Whoah! That's a lot of stuff that happened! Nice tanks (as seen in your avatar), reminds me that I need to invest in better lighting!


----------



## TormenT

what happend to all ur p's


----------



## B. Rodgers

I sold the reds, and my 90 gallon tank, and my 42 hex, and my 300 gallon tank, and soon...my 240 gallon tank. I'll be getting a 55 gallon tank which will be sold also. The picture in my avatar with the 75 top and the 30 breeder below. those will be my only 2 tanks left. I'm selling everything so that I can start building tanks and selling them for a lil extra $$$ the 75 will have a vinny rhom and the 30 breeder will have my 5" Manny


----------

